# Capote gets a haircut



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok so the other day I got a bee in my bonnet. Capote's matts and his hair were driving me :frusty:

So I drove to petsmart and bought the first pair of clippers I could find and three hours later, capote has short hair.

I think for no grooming experience whatsoever and an impulse reaction he looks pretty darn good...don't you?

Before:










After:










His hair is all even, cept his tail and his ears and beard. Everything else is 1/2 an inch. And may I say..grooming clippers are not for the weak willed. I've never seen so much hair..


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

good job! how hard was it to do yourself? I've always wanted to try clipping my poodle myself, but I'm scared that he's gonna look all crazy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You are a brave soul. I clip just a little bit when I do Milo and I'm nervous that I'll screw it up. Good job! Capote looks beautiful as always. I am impressed with the overall look.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think he looks really nice! Congrats on a fine job!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW..you did a great job! I clip Cooper, but I'm a mess with those things. They vibrate so much, my hand goes numb, lol. And I end up just rushing through so I can stop. I've never gone that short, so he has lots of strange lengths. I think I'm going to get some guts and go shorter next time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks adorable!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

He is so cute! I have tried to scissor cut Tripp but somehow he ends up looking like a hedge.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job Mindy. Capote look adorable. I totally understand your reasoning, the older Smarty gets the more mats I find. The ones on her stomach are the worse, and the skin is so tender she does not want me to remove them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Mindy..He looks fabulous!!! GOOD JOB!:biggrin1:

BTW..I tried to cut Sophie's face and neck one time and when I had to take her to the groomer to get her nails cut, she said "NEVER ,EVER DO THAT AGAIN...STEP AWAY FROM THE SCISSORS!!!" ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

imamurph52;94040 BTW..I tried to cut Sophie's face and neck one time and when I had to take her to the groomer to get her nails cut said:


> ound: ound: ound:


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, you did a great job!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mindy, you did a great job for a novice! I wouldn't even consider getting close to Valentino with scissors or clippers....I'm afraid I might kill him!:jaw: I'll stick with my professional!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, I am impressed. The job is so well done for a novice.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..there were many moments in that 3 hours that I asked myself what I was doing and if I was crazy. But as I'd shaved off chunks of his hair there was no way I was going to relent and bring him into some groomer to laugh at my attempts. 

In the end I had more fur on me then I had on him..I had to take a shower cause I was itchy. I don't know how groomers do it...I'd feel filthy all the time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy do you feel like coming home and doing Monte for me?? His coat is driving me nuts... Gosh I do not remember Riley blowing coat this bad. I'm not sure how much more of this I can take myself.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You could do my guys too!! I am struggling with their coats, so many matts., I chase them around with the scissors to try to cut some of them out cause they wont let me near them with the razor, and I am afraid I am going to hurt them. I agree - 3 cheers for groomers!! Granted I am doing mine on a kitchen table down by my wash tub in the basement = so maybe that has something to do with why I do such a bad job!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha. I must warn you. I have one length. I don't do requests. Not because I'm picky, but I straight up can't...do requests..lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, Great job on Capote!

Did yall see the YouTube series on giving a Havanese a puppy cut? I ran across it the other day, has anyone watched it? I think there are 6/7 videos in the series?






Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW Great Job Mindy! I am truly impressed-when we tried the clippers - Cash looked like something the cat drug in!!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Great job Mindy. Capote looks good.

I know what you mean about fur every where. When I help the groomer with Houston, I come home and take a shower. The hair is even up my nose. UGH.

Great job. I give you credit. I am too afraid to try.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great job! I was so focused on keeping Vinny's mats out while he is blowing his coat that he runs from me and I feel so bad! Finally I took him to the groomer and let them cut him down. I'm, so scared he will never trust me again to just hold and love him without a comb or brush in my hand.
You did great!


----------

